

42 Rules of Social Media - nickstamoulis
http://brickmarketing.tradepub.com/free/w_ha11/prgm.cgi

======
ahrens
I'm sure it's interesting, but no way I will fill in all that info just to
take a look at it. Sorry. Put up a blog post at least to tease people and try
again.

